# Wearing baby in wrap in recliner



## Tricks4Kids (Sep 5, 2011)

I am thinking ahead for the next baby and well I'm wondering if anyone has worn their baby (newborn) in a wrap while sleeping at night... I know a lot of babies like to sleep on the chest--my concern is the baby falling off in the middle of the night. I thought about sleep in a big recliner while the baby is in a wrap so that I won't roll over. Does anyone have experience with this? Thanks!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I don't think I would wear a wrap to bed with baby in it. That seems like too much fabric and not safe at all.

I did sleep with DD on my chest, and never rolled over, but I also didn't do it all night. Usually only when she fussed and needed something other than nursing. Then when I needed to move/roll over I would place her on the bed/in the cosleeper. She didn't roll off or slide off. Once she was able to roll over she didn't much like sleeping on my chest anymore.


----------



## dreamingtree (Jun 30, 2011)

I really don't think that would be safe..... and you should never sleep with your baby on a recliner or couch. Wearing a baby safely does involve active parenting, i.e. checking baby's position, being aware of breathing, it would be too easy for the baby to get smooshed in a way inside the wrap that could cut off her air supply.

Here are some guidelines for safe cosleeping:

http://www.askdrsears.com/topics/sleep-problems/sleep-safety/safe-co-sleeping-habits


----------



## CascadiaMama (Mar 15, 2010)

Agreed that this does not sound safe. If baby needs to sleep on your chest, perhaps sleep in the middle of the bed? I would usually put firm pillows under my elbows to keep my arms propped up, so I would remain holding DS if I fell asleep. Then he was more secure, and I'd have a hand on him if he started to shift.


----------



## Tricks4Kids (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for your responses... I found a similar question posted in an old thread. http://www.mothering.com/community/t/818421/maya-wrap-and-sleeping-with-baby Thought I'd share!


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree, wearing a baby in a wrap is completely unsafe. Babies sleeping in your bed should be free of materials around their face or anything they could get wrapped up in. I see that that thread is over 5 years old, and while I know that safe sleeping suggestions haven't changed during that time, I still don't think it's safe.


----------

